# Recommend Anime



## funnystory (Aug 13, 2015)

I need a good feel good Anime. I want an anime that is easy to chill and relax watching. Anime movies count aswell and I am open to seeing anything.

Have Seen:
Dragon Ball Z
Dragon Ball
Death Note
Full Metal Alchemist:Brotherhood
Welcome to the NHK!
Hellsing Ultimate
Deadman's Wonderland
Elfin Lead
Can't think of any more but I am open to suggestions, thank you!


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 13, 2015)

Jeez this is tough there so much good stuff.
Code Geass
Bleach
Psycho Pass
No game No Life
One Piece
Naruto Shippuuden
Durarara
my mind slips a bit since i've been watching anime for so long and its hard to tell you everything since my memory is bad

Neon genesis evangelion
zankyuu no terror
Soul Eater
Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann
Afro Samurai
Ghost in the Shell
The Disappearance of Haruhi Suzumiya
Fairy Tail

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Fate/stay night: Unlimited Blade Works
Fate/Zero

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Steins;Gate


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 13, 2015)

http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Joe88&show=0&order=4


----------



## kkusagami (Aug 13, 2015)

Why nobody mention Steins;Gate or Samurai Flamenco ?


----------



## funnystory (Aug 13, 2015)

I am looking for something like Welcome to the NHK anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 13, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Joe88&show=0&order=4


ewwww @Joe88  watched idol master


----------



## funnystory (Aug 13, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> http://myanimelist.net/animelist/Joe88&show=0&order=4



Alot of this is boring though,says you haven't watch the NHK yet.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 13, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Alot of this is boring though,says you haven't watch the NHK yet.


Besides maybe three all of my recommendations are top tier anime.


----------



## puss2puss (Aug 13, 2015)

Yuri Kuma Arashi  is weird but...hum... well just watch the entire serie.. its sexy but weird.. somehow good!..
Here: http://www.ryuanime.com/watch/dubbed/episode/yuri-kuma-arashi-episode-1


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 13, 2015)

boku no pico


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 14, 2015)

Angel Beats (the new OVA is great, by the way)
Clannad
Clannad: After Story
Little Busters
Charlotte

Yep, I'm a 'Key' fan.


----------



## Apache Thunder (Aug 14, 2015)

A lot of the anime I would recommend is already mentioned here. But perhaps I can recommend an anime that is currently still being aired (aka not done airing yet). That's GATE. It seems to be decent in my opinion. Not sure what others think about it.

Aside from the fact it's more censored in terms of the gore compared to the manga and the character designs being a little different, I am liking the anime thus far. Rory Mercury being one of the main reasons I like it.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 14, 2015)

Apache Thunder said:


> A lot of the anime I would recommend is already mentioned here. But perhaps I can recommend an anime that is currently still being aired (aka not done airing yet). That's GATE. It seems to be decent in my opinion. Not sure what others think about it.
> 
> Aside from the fact it's more censored in terms of the gore compared to the manga and the character designs being a little different, I am liking the anime thus far. Rory Mercury being one of the main reasons I like it.


Agreed right now these are the best running anime.

Shimoneta
Durarara!!×2 Ten
Rokka no Yuusha
Dragon Ball Super
God Eater
Overlord
GANGSTA.
Gate
Prison School
One Piece
Code Geass: Boukoku no Akito 1/2/3
Gatchaman Crowds

Every episode of GATE has left me wanting too see the next.


----------



## funnystory (Aug 14, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Agreed right now these are the best running anime.
> 
> Shimoneta
> Durarara!!×2 Ten
> ...



What do you think about Dragon Ball Super?


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2015)

Even though there are thousands of recommend anime threads already on Gbatemp I've never posted in one so here.

My top three would be (generic list but I don't really care): 
Ashita no Joe
Legend of the Galactic Heroes
Welcome to N.H.K


----------



## Azel (Aug 14, 2015)

Yamato 2199


----------



## Demifiend (Aug 14, 2015)

Want an anime that will be good and child friendly?, watch Narutaru or Bokurano, excellent for all the family


----------



## Cyan (Aug 14, 2015)

chilling and relaxing anime?

-* Usagi Drop* (a young guy adopting a little girl and it will change his life)
- when Marnie was there (last ghibli movie)
- garden of words (short movie)
- miyori no mori (a "princess mononoke" clone)

and Many "slice of life" anime series, like 
- Clannad (already mentioned),
- K-on, 
- ano hana, 
- 5cm per second, 
- dareka, 
- fuujin monogatari (windy tales), 
- Hotarubi no Mori e (japanese folklore, if you like it I highly recommend the Natsume Yuujinchou series),  
- Hyouka, 
- ikoku meiro, (not very good, but relaxing)
- Mushishi (veryyy relaxing, too much? )
and many more.
I didn't list romantic series like kimi ni todoke, I don't know if you like that, but there are a lot too.

I'll leave my anime list here.
There are still a lot I didn't watch from all the user's recommendation above.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 14, 2015)

funnystory said:


> What do you think about Dragon Ball Super?


I would wait 2-3 more weeks as by then it will be 1 episode past battle of the gods but you could watch it now and reminisce, its currently at episode 5.


----------



## Megaben99 (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## duwen (Aug 14, 2015)

wtf?! am I really going to be the first person here to recommend Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Shamploo?!!!! Shame on you so-called-animé-fans!


----------



## samiam144 (Aug 14, 2015)

Last two animes I've watched, both action-adventure:
Hunter x Hunter (2011)
JoJo's Bizarre Adventure (2012) and sequels Stardust Crusaders 1st and 2nd season.

Easily my fav animes amongst DB, DBZ, Code Geass, One Piece (not so much right now lol), etc.

Both aren't done completely but at least they end well, compared to Deadman Wonderland


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 14, 2015)

Megaben99 said:


>


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 14, 2015)

duwen said:


> wtf?! am I really going to be the first person here to recommend Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Shamploo?!!!! Shame on you so-called-animé-fans!


They are both in my list


----------



## Father Crilly (Aug 14, 2015)

This is off-topic but what the hell is Anime and why are some people so obsessed with it?


----------



## duwen (Aug 14, 2015)

Joe88 said:


> They are both in my list



Sorry - I'm at work and only had the chance to scan your list extremely quickly!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2015)

Father Crilly said:


> This is off-topic but what the hell is Anime and why are some people so obsessed with it?


So pure to the cruelties of life.


----------



## lampdemon (Aug 14, 2015)

Father Crilly said:


> This is off-topic but what the hell is Anime and why are some people so obsessed with it?


Not sure if serious.....by definition it's japanese cartoons, in japan they call all cartoons anime.

Back somewhat on topic...

Not anime, but an awesome cartoon:  Avatar the Last Airbender.


----------



## Megaben99 (Aug 14, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


>


Burn 

What's not to like - there's a red giant half scissor!


----------



## Cyan (Aug 14, 2015)

duwen said:


> wtf?! am I really going to be the first person here to recommend Cowboy Bebop and Samurai Shamploo?!!!! Shame on you so-called-animé-fans!


well, I thought he asked for relaxing anime, not action and fighting.

You probably feel like it's relaxing for you, so I accept your answer


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 14, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


>


Says the person who recommended Bleach


----------



## funnystory (Aug 15, 2015)

Father Crilly said:


> This is off-topic but what the hell is Anime and why are some people so obsessed with it?



I am not obsessed. Its just cartoons from japan essentially. Anyone seen tokyo ghoul?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Demifiend said:


> Want an anime that will be good and child friendly?, watch Narutaru or Bokurano, excellent for all the family



I was actually looking for an adult anime

Trying hard to find an anime that will make me keep watching episodes,can have violence in it I just dont necessarily like the ones with the corny love stories.


----------



## vayanui8 (Aug 15, 2015)

funnystory said:


> I am not obsessed. Its just cartoons from japan essentially. Anyone seen tokyo ghoul?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


tokyo ghoul's anime is alot weaker than the manga. If you want to watch the anime I'd definitely look for the uncensored cut though. 

He was kidding. I haven't seen narutaru, but bokurano is a pretty fucked up psychological show. Its definitely a good watch.


----------



## Sefi (Aug 15, 2015)

Mushishi.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mushishi


----------



## funnystory (Aug 15, 2015)

vayanui8 said:


> tokyo ghoul's anime is alot weaker than the manga. If you want to watch the anime I'd definitely look for the uncensored cut though.
> 
> He was kidding. I haven't seen narutaru, but bokurano is a pretty fucked up psychological show. Its definitely a good watch.



Tokyou ghoul I am not sure if all the seasons are dubbed. I like the animes when they have godlike characters like alu card. Or in a way the way trunks dealt with frieza so effortlessly.  I finished watching 5cm  per second but it was too sappy for my taste.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 15, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Tokyou ghoul I am not sure if all the seasons are dubbed. I like the animes when they have godlike characters like alu card. Or in a way the way trunks dealt with frieza so effortlessly.  I finished watching 5cm  per second but it was too sappy for my taste.


Read the mana or wait for Tokyo Ghoul:RE


----------



## funnystory (Aug 15, 2015)

Xenon Hacks said:


> Read the mana or wait for Tokyo Ghoul:RE



I can't wait lol right now I am debating on starting hunter x hunter(way too long no time) or code geas. I am really trying to find something in the 20 episodes range/


----------



## Demifiend (Aug 15, 2015)

funnystory said:


> I am not obsessed. Its just cartoons from japan essentially. Anyone seen tokyo ghoul?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



Man, i was being sarcastic, Narutaru is one of those series that will make you say "What the fuck?", it's an adult manga/anime, with serious shit in there, hell, how do i describe it, the tortures in there are as cruel as those appeared in Berserk, i'm not fucking joking, and i didn't even talked about the fate of the main character, it's probably one of the unluckiest persons in the planet, and this is only one series, Bokurano is pretty much tied or worse, since you have to deal with things that will make you say: Why?, all the damn time, trust me, if you want something scary, horrible, adult without the needing of being a horror series, these choices are for you.


----------



## Adeka (Aug 15, 2015)

Fairy Tail
Sword Art Online
Accel World
The Seven Deadly Sins

If your feeling a bit pervy:
Highschool DxD


----------



## Isaac (Aug 15, 2015)

Toradora! is a pretty good romantic comedy I just finished watching and I also recommend Spice and Wolf, which has held my #1 spot for 2 or 3 years now.
There both pretty good, but Spice and Wolf ends after season 2 and leaves a bunch of loose ends. There won't be another season, but there is an ongoing manga series and a finished 17 book light novel series if you're interested.

Toradora!


Spoiler



"Despite Ryuuji Takasu's gentle personality, his eyes make him look like an intimidating delinquent. Class rearrangements on his second high school year put him together with his best friend, Yusaku Kitamura, and his hidden crush, Minori Kushieda. Along with these two comes Kushieda's best friend, Taiga Aisaka. Her delicate appearance contrasts with her brutal personality. Secretly in love with Kitamura, Taiga agrees to help Ryuuji with his love interest as long as he helps her get closer to hers."



Spice and Wolf


Spoiler



"Kraft Lawrence, a traveling merchant searching for profit, finds a naked girl with the ears and tail of a wolf asleep in his cart. Her name is Holo – a harvest goddess with an untamed beast lurking inside who longs to return to her beloved northern home. Armed with his street smarts and her animal instincts, a simple peddler and a forgotten deity begin a journey through the wild countryside. Along their path, the riches of happiness shall be reaped, even as the bankruptcy which dwells in the human heart is exposed."



I got the synopses from MyAnimeList


----------



## funnystory (Aug 15, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> Man, i was being sarcastic, Narutaru is one of those series that will make you say "What the fuck?", it's an adult manga/anime, with serious shit in there, hell, how do i describe it, the tortures in there are as cruel as those appeared in Berserk, i'm not fucking joking, and i didn't even talked about the fate of the main character, it's probably one of the unluckiest persons in the planet, and this is only one series, Bokurano is pretty much tied or worse, since you have to deal with things that will make you say: Why?, all the damn time, trust me, if you want something scary, horrible, adult without the needing of being a horror series, these choices are for you.



Can you link me the wiki for naruturu so I know we are talking about the same one


----------



## Demifiend (Aug 15, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Can you link me the wiki for naruturu so I know we are talking about the same one


 
http://animeflavor.com/node/17655    (Subbed version)
http://dubbedscene.me/dubbed-anime/shadow-star-narutaru (Dubbed Version)

Trust me, this shit ain't Naruto, this makes Naruto as the most beautiful and childish anime ever craft by anyone who lives in this planet, the beginning is a little calm, there isn't too much, but when it starts to develop shit, it develops shit, and stay like that or worse with each episode, may your god be merciful with you.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (Aug 15, 2015)

funnystory said:


> I can't wait lol right now I am debating on starting hunter x hunter(way too long no time) or code geas. I am really trying to find something in the 20 episodes range/


Code geass


----------



## ken28 (Aug 15, 2015)

just gonna say fresh precure


----------



## funnystory (Aug 15, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> http://animeflavor.com/node/17655    (Subbed version)
> http://dubbedscene.me/dubbed-anime/shadow-star-narutaru (Dubbed Version)
> 
> Trust me, this shit ain't Naruto, this makes Naruto as the most beautiful and childish anime ever craft by anyone who lives in this planet, the beginning is a little calm, there isn't too much, but when it starts to develop shit, it develops shit, and stay like that or worse with each episode, may your god be merciful with you.



I started watching this but the whole rogue pokemon concept just isn't appealing to me.


----------



## Demifiend (Aug 16, 2015)

funnystory said:


> I started watching this but the whole rogue pokemon concept just isn't appealing to me.


Just wait, is not exactly Pokemon, just wait...


----------



## funnystory (Aug 16, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> Just wait, is not exactly Pokemon, just wait...



I was lookin for something relaxing lol.


----------



## Demifiend (Aug 16, 2015)

funnystory said:


> I was lookin for something relaxing lol.


You an also watch Bokurano, it's like a mecha/tragedy anime with serious things going on,  here's a link 
http://gogoanime.tv/bokurano-episode-1


----------



## funnystory (Aug 16, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> You an also watch Bokurano, it's like a mecha/tragedy anime with serious things going on,  here's a link
> http://gogoanime.tv/bokurano-episode-1



U don't know any that are like vibrant colors comedy twist?:


----------



## Demifiend (Aug 16, 2015)

funnystory said:


> U don't know any that are like vibrant colors comedy twist?:


So, you want an anime that starts Tragic, and develops as something happy?, or a happy anime overall
If you want a happy anime overall you should watch Lucky Star


----------



## funnystory (Aug 16, 2015)

Demifiend said:


> So, you want an anime that starts Tragic, and develops as something happy?, or a happy anime overall
> If you want a happy anime overall you should watch Lucky Star



You know how NHK makes a joke about the dudes nerdy life/gaming addiction or master rochi in DBZ had an addiction to female magazines? That kind of stuff adds a new twist, the natsurato one wasn't bad, it just gave me an elfen lied kinda vibe like the series would be really depressing(which is common for some animes) I was looking more for a feel good type deal if it even exists in the genre.


----------



## Demifiend (Aug 16, 2015)

funnystory said:


> You know how NHK makes a joke about the dudes nerdy life/gaming addiction or master rochi in DBZ had an addiction to female magazines? That kind of stuff adds a new twist, the natsurato one wasn't bad, it just gave me an elfen lied kinda vibe like the series would be really depressing(which is common for some animes) I was looking more for a feel good type deal if it even exists in the genre.


I found the perfect anime, one that jokes about tragedy things, but at the same time remains a little serious, here it is: 
http://www.gogoanime.com/sayonara-zetsubou-sensei-episode-1

Watch it, right now


----------



## ianolivia (Aug 16, 2015)

Ika Musume. Watch it. NOW.


----------



## funnystory (Aug 16, 2015)

ianolivia said:


> Ika Musume. Watch it. NOW.




Im thinking about watching DBZ kai, getting kinda iffy on what I want to watch lol it seems like I already saw all the best ones.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 16, 2015)

Tokyo Ghoul (Including Root A)
Mirai Nikki
Nichijou
Lucky Star
Squid Girl (Ika Musume)
Gangsta
(If you can look past the flaws when compared to the game) Corpse Party Tortured Souls
Steins;Gate
Kill la Kill
Space Dandy
GATE
Angel Beats
Akame ga Kill
Neon Genesis Evangelion
Attack on Titan
(There's more but that's all from the top of my mind.)



Megaben99 said:


> Burn
> 
> What's not to like - there's a red giant half scissor!


and "plot"


HOW TO WATCH:
Windows 8, 8.1, 10: Get AnimeTube Unlimited
Windows 7 and below: Google them
Mac: Google them
Linux: Google them
iOS: Funimation App, Crunchyroll App, Moviebox (Needs Jailbreak)
Android: Funimation App, Crunchyroll App, Showbox
ChromeOS: Throw it against the wall and get a REAL device.


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Aug 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Tokyo Ghoul (Including Root A)
> Mirai Nikki
> Nichijou
> Lucky Star
> ...


Glad you mentioned Angel Beats... I was afraid I would be the only one to recommend it here, LOL.  Great anime.


----------



## funnystory (Aug 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> Tokyo Ghoul (Including Root A)
> Mirai Nikki
> Nichijou
> Lucky Star
> ...



Tokyo ghoul had me interested but it seems like not all the versions are dubbed, maybe I am wrong though. Would be great if you could clarify. Gangsta i believe is Japanese only.


----------



## KingBlank (Aug 16, 2015)

funnystory said:


> U don't know any that are like vibrant colors comedy twist?:


Food Wars! Shokugeki no Souma is one I am greatly enjoying at the moment.


----------



## ianolivia (Aug 16, 2015)

TheGrayShow1467 said:


> HOW TO WATCH:
> ChromeOS: Throw it against the wall and get a REAL device.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Aug 17, 2015)

funnystory said:


> Tokyo ghoul had me interested but it seems like not all the versions are dubbed, maybe I am wrong though. Would be great if you could clarify. Gangsta i believe is Japanese only.


Everything I listed has an English sub. Tokyo Ghoul doesn't have a dub but Tokyo Ghoul Root A does.


----------



## Wellington2k (Aug 17, 2015)

ianolivia said:


> Ika Musume. Watch it. NOW.


YEAH! Amazing show. I literally laugh out loud every episode. 

Also, I'm a fan of "I Can't Understand What My Husband is Saying."


----------



## HaloEffect17 (Sep 20, 2015)

Any anime that the studio *P.A. Works* worked on would be my suggestion.  Simply put, they make some of the most visually appealing anime that you'll find out there with aesthetically beautiful animation. 

*Examples:* Nagi no Asukara, Shirobako, Angel Beats!, and Charlotte.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 20, 2015)

Food Wars is really fan servicey, but its really really funny. It has all the trappings of a hardcore Shouen anime, but its about... cooking food. Just hilarious.


----------



## Alex3dss (Oct 2, 2015)

funnystory said:


> I need a good feel good Anime. I want an anime that is easy to chill and relax watching. Anime movies count aswell and I am open to seeing anything.
> 
> Have Seen:
> Dragon Ball Z
> ...


Elfen Lied* Not elfin lead
But were the F*ck is Mirai Nikki, Another and Tokyo Ghoul???


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Oct 2, 2015)

I've been out of the loop ever since my laptop broke down 3 months ago. Now that I got it fixed last week, I need some new anime recommendations. Are Rokka no Yuusha, Overlord and Gate good to start with? What else can anyone recommend that are better than those?


----------



## Muffins (Oct 2, 2015)

A bit sad that nobody's mentioned these yet (if I missed a mention of them, I apologize):

Death Note
Mushi-Shi
Spice And Wolf
Eden of the East

And of course anything by Studio Ghibli is something I absolutely adore.

Grave of the Fireflies will leave anyone who has a beating heart sobbing.

I know it's not "anime" in that sense, but on that note, Song Of The Sea is one of the most beautiful film works I've had the pleasure of watching in my lifetime.


----------



## Alex3dss (Oct 2, 2015)

Atlas_Noire said:


> I've been out of the loop ever since my laptop broke down 3 months ago. Now that I got it fixed last week, I need some new anime recommendations. Are Rokka no Yuusha, Overlord and Gate good to start with? What else can anyone recommend that are better than those?


Start with Tokyo Ghoul, Mirai Nikki, Another, Elfen Lied or Akame ga Kill. Those are my favorite anime series


----------



## Atlas_Noire (Oct 2, 2015)

Alex3dss said:


> Start with Tokyo Ghoul, Mirai Nikki, Another, Elfen Lied or Akame ga Kill. Those are my favorite anime series


Tokyo Ghoul - Sounds interesting enough. I'll give it a shot.
Elfen Lied - Never finished it. Looks like I have to re run it back to the first episode again.
Mirai Nikki - Stopped watching it midway, but I'll give it some consideration.
Another & Akame ga Kill! - Already watched and finished both.

Yes, looks like I'll be adding Tokyo Ghoul, Mirai Nikki and Elfen Lied to my list alongside Food Wars and Himouto! Umaru-chan.


----------



## TecXero (Oct 2, 2015)

Cowboy Bebop
Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood
Gurren Lagann

Those are the only decent animes I'd recommend so far.


----------



## Epultia (Oct 2, 2015)

Attack on Titan


----------



## pastaconsumer (Oct 3, 2015)

Alex3dss said:


> ...Mirai Nikki...


That show is good, but weird as fuck near the end.


----------

